# Pokemon GO! Now out for Android!(And Possibly IOS ?!)



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Android (So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
IOS:  In certain regions.  But not USA

Pokemon GO! is now out for android! Download it now!


Edit: For Android 4.4+, If it says it does not support your version just download the apk!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Not out for iOS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Not out for iOS.


Well thats sad


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: big screenshot












I guess i cant play it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2016)

Apparently it's out in certain regions for iOS.


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


I can't download it and I'm in Canada


----------



## JustAKirby (Jul 6, 2016)

Not available in the US ;-;


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Playing it right now in Canada on my Moto X Play!


Version of Android ?


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 6, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I can't download it and I'm in Canada



You need the APK! Someone posted how to get it on /r/PokemonGo



MsMidnight said:


> Version of Android ?



6.0.1 Marshmallow


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh wow, this is cool  downloading now


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

"This app is incompatible with all of your devices."

bitch please.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> "This app is incompatible with all of your devices."
> 
> bitch please.


So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> So far we know it works on 6.0 Marshmallow


Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dunno then. Maybe Niantic Labs fucked up


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Play Store says it works with 4.4 and up. All of my devices are on 4.4.


Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play. Weird that is says it is incompatible with your devices though


----------



## Lia (Jul 6, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Dang, my device is 4.2, oh well i guess this is another thing I can't ever play


Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully this game is more polished and actually works. The beta was horrible on my device.


----------



## Farian (Jul 6, 2016)

"Not available in your country"...

:/


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 6, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Why not update using a custom one. (My phone is 5 years old and uses 6.0)


No custom roms for my phone exist AFAIK, I looked everywhere and couldn't find one


----------

